# YS624t - Starting Procedure



## br2an (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi All, 

I posted this on another site but didn't receive any replies so I thought I would try here.

I bought an older (1991??) YS624T about a month ago and have been working at getting it working right for use next year. It had a lot of issues, fortunately they were not expensive to fix. Exhaust valves in serious need of adjustment and the air gap between TCI unit and rotor was around a quarter inch (max 0.024") It did run when I bought it but not willingly. Also shift linkage was way out of wack but again just adjustments and removing slack in mechanism.

Now, it starts first pull, idles well and runs smoothly at all rpms. Haven't tried it in snow but it did blow even with earlier problems so I expect it will perform even better now. 

My concern is *when the engine is warm* it will only start if the choke on 1/2 way. Is this normal? 

Also, I noticed that the throttle swings to "wide-open" position when I turn off the engine. It stays that way until the engine starts and the governor pushes it back to closed. If I hold the throttle closed by hand (just hold it back from on top the carburetor) it will start without needing the 1/2 choke. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks, 

Brian


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Brian

I'm sorry your post was lost in cyberspace. Doing some year end cleaning and came across some posts that were caught in the spam filter.

.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Have to sort out nomenclature a bit.

Throttle wise are we talking about the set lever or the mechanism on the carburetor?

More or less, to start cold, throttle full off, choke full on and then to mid position. 

May need pictures, they may have changed setup over the years though my manual is dated 1986. 

It sounds like there is a lot loose or wrong/worn out on the carb linkages. Throttle is a friction hold device. 

If its warm choke off full and throttle off.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

This is how it should look. Sorry about the cut off print, a bit iffy on the scan part. 



The throttle should be quite stiff in moving it.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Governor spring will hold the throttle wide open until the flywheel or centrifugal force of the spinning engine closes it again. Basically if you're wide open and the engine gets loaded down and drops rpms, then the governor will open the throttle to try and get the engine rpms back up. When the engine is off then the governor is trying to speed up the engine to an idle, the governor doesn't know the engine is off though so it just sits at WOT until the engine starts and idles.


Not sure if you can fix that except with a good carb cleaning though. You can be lazy and run some "mechanic in a bottle" through the gas tank/carb and see if that will clean the internal bits without having to do a carb teardown.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I don't think its lazy, easiest solution is the best one, no loss if no a work. Never been in a Yami carb but some of them have a lot of fiddly bits and pieces.


----------

